# Making small boxes with hand tools



## craniac

I'd like to make small, hinged boxes, about 1' x 2' and 6" deep, using hand tools. I don't know anything, but think I might need a good miter box and saw, or perhaps a Japanese saw with an integrated guide. Any suggestions for either tools or books? The boxes are not going to be ornate, primarily functional, but I want everything to fit precisely. Thanks for any tool suggestions. Oh, and my budget for tools is about $100 (don't laugh!).


----------



## firemedic

craniac said:


> Oh, and my budget for tools is about $100 (don't laugh!).


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Seriously though, you don't need a guide if you but joint the corners... Just a hand saw, glue and hinges if they have a top... What will they be used for, if I may ask?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Corbin3388

You can cut 8 perfect 45's by hand and your a baaaaaaaad man!!
All by hand will have to be either butt joints or dovetailed. Miter boxes are crap at best. What are you using these for? You have a table saw or is that out as well?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Wrangler02

Boxes are great learning projects. They are the Fundamental to a majority of furniture. Accurate layout is key. You need a good rule and a quality square. You will need to mark with a very sharp pencil or better still a marking knife. From there everything is practice. Over the years, I don't use my miter box. I find that I can cut more accurately freehand. It is just practice and more practice. If each box is better than the one before, you are winning.


----------



## sawdustfactory

Check out Rob Cosman...guy makes amazing boxes with nothing but hand tools.


----------



## craniac

Thanks for all of the advice. I collect and play boardgames and actually want to make a box for a custom game I bought. I also want to make custom compartments for the components inside the games, instead of putting everything in baggies. Also, I am just drawn to boxes for some reason. I can't explain it, and I have to keep throwing out cardboard boxes (usually smaller) that I hoard to use to mailing stuff but never do. 

I think it is because boxes create a feeling of order, and I am disorganized.

What about Japanese hand saws with guides like this one:

http://bit.ly/nfzP79

Are these Japanese tools just overpriced curiosities for hipster carpenters or do they work well?


----------



## craniac

I just looked at a Rob Cosman video for a Tenon saw. It made me weep to see how easy he made it look. Then I wept again when I saw the price of the saw.


----------



## eagle49

In college to first project was a dovetail box. All you need is little saw, chsiel, square, t-bevel etc. give it a try! PS. you can get some tools cheap at a fleemarket, pawnship, ebay etc. Get a book at your library.


----------



## jaxonquad

craniac said:


> Are these Japanese tools just overpriced curiosities for hipster carpenters or do they work well?


The price is high partially because of the forging process, and the quality of steel. (Allegedly - I cannot say from my own experience) 
But I do believe being trendy helps inflate the high price. ..... I have "buyer's remorse" when I drop a bill at the lumber yard. Im afraid I'd fall into depression if I bought one of Rob's saws!


----------



## amckenzie4

craniac said:


> I'd like to make small, hinged boxes, about 1' x 2' and 6" deep, using hand tools. I don't know anything, but think I might need a good miter box and saw, or perhaps a Japanese saw with an integrated guide. Any suggestions for either tools or books? The boxes are not going to be ornate, primarily functional, but I want everything to fit precisely. Thanks for any tool suggestions. Oh, and my budget for tools is about $100 (don't laugh!).


I've never found a miter box that I liked; they've all either bound the saw, failed to lock in place reliably, or both.

I'd recommend:
1) A decent hand saw. I spent $20 on a Japanese pull saw (I think it's a Shark brand?), and about $15 on a Stanley hand saw. Both work well, although neither is exactly a high-precision tool.

2) A decent combination square. I paid about $15 for an Empire brand square at Home Depot, and within its limitations it's fine. If I tighten the adjustment screw down it holds a clean 90 or 45, and the rule is straight to within the limits of what I can check.

3) Good chisels. I don't have any -- the ones I have are cheap Craftsman chisels, and I don't recommend them. There are plenty of threads around on what sort of chisels to buy.

4) A handplane. For making small boxes, maybe a #4 Stanley? Buy it used at a flea, and read up online on how to refurbish them. I find mine tremendously useful.

5) Lots and lots of scrap wood. Old shipping pallets, leftover bits of 1x4, whatever. Use them to learn to use the other tools. I'm FINALLY able to cut a straight line with a handsaw, after a lot of practice. Smoothing the edge of a thin board is getting easier, though it still takes a certain amount of cursing, and the board usually winds up narrower than I intended.

Like I said; I paid about $20 for the Japanese saw and about $15 for the square. I got a Millers Falls #4 equivalent for around $10 at a flea market, and spent a few hours getting it back into shape. On your $100 budget, that leaves about $50 to get a set of chisels, which I would think would get you a pretty decent set.

The real key to getting the corners square is going to be practice in cutting, and that will just take time.


----------



## cellophane

amckenzie4 said:


> 1) A decent hand saw. I spent $20 on a Japanese pull saw (I think it's a Shark brand?), and about $15 on a Stanley hand saw. Both work well, although neither is exactly a high-precision tool.
> 2) A decent combination square. I paid about $15 for an Empire brand square at Home Depot, and within its limitations it's fine. If I tighten the adjustment screw down it holds a clean 90 or 45, and the rule is straight to within the limits of what I can check.
> 3) Good chisels. I don't have any -- the ones I have are cheap Craftsman chisels, and I don't recommend them. There are plenty of threads around on what sort of chisels to buy.
> 4) A handplane. For making small boxes, maybe a #4 Stanley? Buy it used at a flea, and read up online on how to refurbish them. I find mine tremendously useful.
> 5) Lots and lots of scrap wood. Old shipping pallets, leftover bits of 1x4, whatever. Use them to learn to use the other tools. I'm FINALLY able to cut a straight line with a handsaw, after a lot of practice. Smoothing the edge of a thin board is getting easier, though it still takes a certain amount of cursing, and the board usually winds up narrower than I intended.


I have the marples pull saw that isn't too bad. I picked it up at Lowes. 

The Empire stuff isn't bad - the Johnson brand at HD is junk. Don't buy it. If you dig around flea markets or eBay you can buy an older Stanley or some other brands for a reasonable price. If you can talk someone into some gift money - I REALLY like the mini-square I bought from Woodpeckers. One of my favorite lay-out tools - and with the small size it is great for boxes. 

Suprisingly - I really like the Task Force chisels that I got at HD. The 4-pack wasn't too expensive and the work really well. They aren't Sorby quality but they were $20 for 4 instead of $100 for 1.

I would add a block plane to your list. I have a #5 Stanley that with a little tuning works really well and a Stanley 220 that works well enough. Currently I'm keeping my eyes open for a low-angle block. Unless you want to invest a lot of time tuning - I'd avoid the Buck Bros. planes they sell at HD / Lowes. You can get them to be good users but it will take a while. 

Eventually you will want to make a shooting board for cleaning up your ends. Some MDF and a few pieces of hardwood for stops and you will be set. A bench hook would probably be a good project as well. 

You will also need a way to sharpen and hone all your tools. Scarysharp is the least expensive route. The WorkSharp3000 is very nice but will set you back $200 or so.

And as mentioned before - lots of practice  You can butt-joint, dovetail or fingerjoint your boxes. I can't manage to cut a good miter on my TS - I'm afraid to try by hand


----------



## Jr.Woodchuck

Buy some wood, a square and a hand saw. Practice cutting the wood straight. Start making your box. Buy tools as you need them.


----------



## cellophane

If you have a $100 budget I wouldn't blow 3/4 of it on that guide. You will be better served learning to cut straight.


----------

